
New Orleans Becomes New Model for Airbnb to Work with Cities - JumpCrisscross
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/07/technology/new-orleans-airbnb-model.html?em_pos=small&emc=edit_dk_20161208&nl=dealbook&nl_art=5&nlid=65508833&ref=headline&te=1
======
misiti3780
I just stayed in NOLA last week in an Airbnb and the building (high end condo
building) had posters all over it saying "We do not tolerate short term
rentals as of xx/xx/xxxx)

